
Ask HN: Java – looking for a persisten and embedded DB - shorty_
Hi Guys,<p>i want to create a Java app and looking for a suitable DB.<p>The requirements are:
- user must be able to run the software offline
- user should not have to install any DB-Software (i.e. mySQL server)<p>so the DB should be embedded in my Java software and should create any filed to save the data.<p>Thank you very much in advance!
======
jermo
If you don't need full SQL then you can use embedded key-value stores: \-
RocksDB \- MapDB

------
dnomad
Check out [1] and [2].

[1] [https://github.com/xerial/sqlite-jdbc](https://github.com/xerial/sqlite-
jdbc) [2] [http://www.h2database.com/](http://www.h2database.com/)

------
mtmail
[https://techshard.com/2017/04/01/3-embedded-databases-in-
jav...](https://techshard.com/2017/04/01/3-embedded-databases-in-java/)

------
shorty_
thank you both, exactly what i need. i thought h2 is not persistent, but as i
see now, i can use it as a persistent DB too.

Thx!

